# Any VZW GS3 JB ROMs with working Bluetooth Handsfree Profile?



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I use that feature a lot, and I miss it ... a lot.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Sooo ... Does the deafening silence mean that there aren't any?


----------

